
The iPad: First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you… - rpledge
http://codesketch.com/2010/08/the-ipad-first-they-ignore-you-then-they-laugh-at-you-then-they-fight-you…/
======
gruseom
This quote doesn't come from Gandhi at all, but from a speech made by an
activist in 1914 to the Amalgamated Clothing Workers of America.

